# Funny looking sparrow



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Saw a new bird helping itself to my seed feeders this morning. Looks a bit like a sparrow but different with white cheeks. Nearest thing I could find on RSPB website was a Reed Bunting. Could anyone please confirm.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks more like a male Reed Bunting coming into season?

Steve


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats a Reed Bunting, good to see that on a table.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly we had one of these fly into the conservatory today.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Thats a Reed Bunting, good to see that on a table.


It does throw you somewhat when you see them at a feeder like that doesn't it. Not common at all.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Sadly we had one of these fly into the conservatory today.
> 
> Ray.


Ah-gutting. A lovely Pied wagtail no less. What a shame. 

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chigman said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly we had one of these fly into the conservatory today.
> ...


Yes Steve.
Even more heart rending is it's mate is running up and down the lawn looking for it.

This couple have been with us for several years.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Some peeps put those silhouettes of hawks on their patio doors ETC to deter birds from flying into them, whether they actually work or not.....?

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, we tried for a couple of years but it didn't seem to make any difference. It might have of course and we didn't check the results. We still got the odd death.

Ray.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, did confuse me a bit as I didn't expect to see a Reed Bunting on a housing estate. He is back again this morning so maybe a regular visitor from now on  



Trevor


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just been to Tesco's and loads of little birds were flying inside - its a massive Tesco's at Seacroft. I asked how they got in and out and they have big doors at the back but they tend to come and go and not one dead one or any droppings have been found. They were having a right merry time in there.

My bird table has loads of fat balls hanging round well it did they go through 6 a week if I put them out - they be size of bowling balls shortly.

Greenie :lol:


----------

